# Different kinds of Acne?



## 22"bi's (Mar 13, 2004)

So is there different kinds of Acne...

I know bodybuilers with acne spots all over their back....they're obviously there permanently.....

but...

I shaved my back with a razor a month ago and got acne from it.....and i still have bad acne....WTF....its starting to get better a bit....i had my doctor look at it and said that its just irritation and will disappear when it goes down....WTF....

So is there a difference in my acne and BBuilders acne from roids? and why will mine disappear and their stays permanently?


----------



## 100%legalmass (Mar 13, 2004)

yes there are many different kinds of acne, but I don't know which type of acne you have. So I can't tell you  the differnce. Sitting here looking in my MED DIC. there are over 20 different types.


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2004)

Hmmmm that's a good question 
I would be interested in hearing an answer to that question too.
I don't do steroids, so I don't have any acne myself.  But if one was considering taking them, and perminent acne was a side affect, it could definately be a factor to sway your decision.


----------



## 100%legalmass (Mar 13, 2004)

More than likely a bodybuilder may develop sterois a. (acne) Acne caused by systemic or topical use  of corticosteroids. but all acne can be treated. it is just the scars that are permanent.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 13, 2004)

hes right..no acne is permanent...and the bumps from shaveing are skin irritations and ingrown hairs....

Skin care is the lost art of most bodybuilders in my opinion...what good is your jacked physique if its covered with hair and pimples...

this will sound stupid...

but the key to healthy acne free skin is exfoliation...take a luffa and scrub your entire body every time you bathe...exfoliation will take off dead skin cells and help keep your skin clear and youthful...

dont shave, wax it or use dipliiatories(like nair)....these methods are less likely to generate ingrown hairs...

If you must shave soak the hair for at least 10 min and lighty shave...dnt go over the same spots multiple times...There are actually some really good creams that prevent razor bumps...get some and apply it after you shave...

finally...lotion up the skin to keep it moist...it will do two things...it will keep it healthier by keeping it moistureized..and the lotion will actually make you hair alittle softer and less likely to repenetrate the skin and create an ingrown hair...

If acne is too much of a problem...try accutane....its a prescription med, but if you pressure your doc you could probably get a script for it...be warned accutane hurts the joints, so be ready for some painful lifting while on it...


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> If acne is too much of a problem...try accutane....its a prescription med, but if you pressure your doc you could probably get a script for it...be warned accutane hurts the joints, so be ready for some painful lifting while on it...



Accutane is actually a very serious drug with extensive, dangerous, and in some cases permanent side effects.  It can causes joint and muscle pain (many people claim their joints are never the same), it is very hard on liver so your blood has to monitored while you are on it, if you suffer from depression or any other mental disorders it can heighten the symptoms of those disorders(it has been attributed as a factor in at least one suicide), permanent discoloration of the skin has been reported, and  it also causes excesssive drying of the skin.  Those are the side I can remember off the top of my head.   There are many treatments for acne, accutane is reserved by doctors for extreme cases.  For more info on acne http://www.acne.org/


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 13, 2004)

ya i agree..it is harsh..and cleaning your skin and exfoliation is usually all it takes to have a blemish free body


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> ya i agree..it is harsh..and cleaning your skin and exfoliation is usually all it takes to have a blemish free body



Good point proper skin care (over the counter) can probably cure the majority of acne problems.


----------



## 22"bi's (Mar 13, 2004)

thx for all the feedbak guys....

my acne only started getting better after i started taking an anti-allergic(Allegra).

I've been using cortizone on the acne as well....

I have pretty healthy skin so accutane is definately out of bounds, plus i really don't think i need something that strong....

I just want these damn zits to go away....fukin itch....

So will these zits leave permanent marks???my doc doesn't seem to think so, but i don't have too much faith in doctors....


----------



## Michael D (Mar 13, 2004)

Most acne that leave permanent marks are very large.  If you leave them alone(don't scratch), they will go away and should leave no marks.  

It sucks I know.  I break out sometimes on my back and then go for months clear.  I really hope I grow out of it.


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 14, 2004)

The pink/red marks left by acne can take months to go away but definetly do go away...Scarring is a differt story.


----------



## krissyfrancisco (May 8, 2008)

i know there are different types of acne..acne for teens, acne's for adults, and acne's on different parts of the body and as far as i know there are also different acne treatments for each...


----------



## SkyBailey16 (May 9, 2008)

Just read where yall were talking about Accutane.  I have personally be on Accutane for about 6 months, and I had fairly bad acne.  I had to take several meds before I could take Accutane because it was a last resort.  I highly recommend it for acne.  I've only had a few pimples in over 5 years because of this medicine, and I was only on it for 6 months.  However, it is expensive.  I experienced no side effects whatsoever.


----------



## Witchblade (May 9, 2008)

Anti-acne strategies: use 5% benzoylperoxide, avoid irritation (don't touch etc.), use an exfoliating scrub.


----------



## danzik17 (May 9, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Anti-acne strategies: use 5% benzoylperoxide, avoid irritation (don't touch etc.), use an exfoliating scrub.



Also eliminate as many chemicals from your skin products as possible, but especially sodium lauryl sulfate.

Another thing that I found helped a TON was switching to old style shaving with a brush, mug, double edged razor, and actual shaving cream.  Much less irritation, and much less chemicals used in the shaving cream.


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Sep 1, 2011)

There are different types of acne. The classification of acne types can be done on the basis of various factors. We will divide the different types of acne on the basis of severity of condition. The most important types of acne that we will discuss here are: 1. Acne Vulgaris 2. Acne Rosacea  3. Acne Conglobata 4. Acne Fulminans 5. Gram-Negative Folliculitis 6. Pyoderma Faciale


----------



## leeisva (Sep 2, 2011)

a good home made remedy for body acne (although i have been blessed with model skin) is:
Asprin
lemon juice
and rice (add a little salt if you want)
Im pretty sure that the rice once ground or blended with the other ingredients is used as the exfoliator, the asprin actually is a type of prescribe acne med and over the counter acne med (so just crush it up and blend it), and the lemon juice will help with ph levels and drying the oils on your skin out.
oh and for moisturizing, go get Vasolines' mens lotion Fast Drying, its amazing, and smells amazing. Ive actually had girls come up to me while im wearing that and sniff me, asking me what cologne im wearing. and telling me that thats the sexiest smell. and this is suprising considering im somewhat of a cologne expert... 
but yeah deff get it, its like 5$ at walmart and will last a WHILE
that said everything with cost about 10$ (oh and one last thing, get some kind of generic body wash to put the ingredients in)
goodluck to you... i hope you try it out, ive heard great things, report back if you do.


----------



## jimm (Sep 2, 2011)

Fuck you bancne more gear!!!!!


----------

